# RIP Hawkchucker ( john snay)



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

On his birthday john had a heart attack, you will be missed my friend


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Always sad to lose a Haunt member, and so young. R.I.P.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin:Very sad...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear Pyro.
God bless John and his family.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

RIP Hawkchucker.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to his family and friends. RIP


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear of John's passing. RIP Hawkchucker.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*It's always sad to loose a family member, especially when that person is a member of this family! Peace to John's family!*_


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Rest in peace.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

RIP Hawkchucker


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------

